#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜隻帥狼狼~（英雄七個半）

## 房兔·蘭陵柳

其實水印已經透露許多信息了……

----------


## wingwolf

！！！！！！！！！
好熟悉的感覺！！！！！
想當年到處找動畫補番的時候我有看到這個！！！
國產片！！！等等一時想不起來叫什麽名字了（哎你？

……
……
…………

哦對了我想起來了，《英雄七個半》！
雖然裏面人名各種惡意賣萌(?)不過整體挺有趣的WWWWWW

說起來，製作方是青青樹？
國產業界良心啊~~~~~（抹臉(?)~~

----------


## 房兔·蘭陵柳

Bingo~~羽狼姊正解
雖說當年它熱播時兔沒怎麼看過一兩集，但對片名留下了深刻印象（七個半這奇葩數字沒法讓人不好奇啊…）
雖說其他角色畫風有些崩壞，但七個半大叔絕對酷畢了，聲線也很給力
總之可以說是國產動畫良心之作，更是國產獸人動畫的大佬，喜羊羊神馬的都不配叫“獸人”！
果然我們陸獸對國產內容猜謎有先天優勢XDD~~

----------


## wingwolf

咦咦它有在電視上熱播過？我完全沒印象！（炸！！
現在可以在網絡上看到呢~ http://v.baidu.com/comic/7375.htm?&q...AA%E5%8D%8A%00
整個場景、人設、背景、劇情、配音配樂都很強啊~~~ 話說裏面那隻狐狸根本要逆天WWWWW

----------

